# [ssh] refused to allocate pty

## soban_

Podczas logowania sie do systemu przez ssh, dostaje nastepujacy komunikat: "ssh refused to allocate pty", po zamontowaniu 

```
# mount devpts /dev/pts -t devpts
```

juz jest ok. Jako zeby nie robic, tego systematycznie chcialem dodac to do fstaba (/etc/fstab):

```
...

devpts                  /dev/pts        devpts          gid=4,mode=620  0 0

...
```

jednak gdy zrobie reboot, efekt jest ciagle ten sam - jakis pomysl? Podejrzewam ze zly wpis dalem do fstaba, jednak nie wiem - jak powinien wygladac poprawnie.

----------

## SlashBeast

Skrypt /etc/init.d/devfs montuje devpts. Sprawdza tez, czy path /dev/pts nie jest zamontowany, sprawdz, czy 'grep pts /proc/mounts' cos zwraca. Byc moze masz jakis srednio sprytny initramfs ktory montuje /dev i /dev/pts ale nie robi mount --move i koniec konocw po switch_root ten /dev/pts poza nim (pod nim) nie jest widoczny.

----------

